
Ask HN: Why doesn't HN open links in a new tab - sylvanhughes
All the other platforms do it.  Kind of makes me wonder if there&#x27;s a specific reason...<p>It gets especially annoying when I start browsing that link&#x27;s website, after a bit realize where I came from, and now that page is gone.
======
Tomte
I don't want that behaviour.

If you want it, cool, use middle button click or whatever works on your
system. But don't take my preferred behaviour away without any remedy.

------
Cederfjard
Opening in the same tab is the default behaviour of links in most browsers. If
you want to, you can probably configure yours to always open links in new
tabs, or like Tomte said, middle click on them. I don't like websites altering
default behavior either, especially since it's usually so easy to open in a
new tab anyway when you want to.

------
LinuxBender
You could email them and suggest it. Since they don't specify a doctype in the
page and browsers are using quirks mode, it should support a target [1]
without issue.

[1] -
[https://html.com/attributes/a-target/](https://html.com/attributes/a-target/)

Their email is:

    
    
        hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
sylvanhughes
Email sent. Thanks!

